# Bulldozer Rampage



## Mule (Oct 23, 2009)

This happened several years ago but I thought "Hey this could happen here!"

The guy was disgrunttled because of the way he was treated on zoning issues in a small town in Colorado. He planned the attack and built hid Killer Dozer for over a year, planning his attack!

Video Here

Story Here


----------



## RJJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Bulldozer Rampage

Mule: That is amazing! I may need one of those in Baltimore! :lol:


----------



## D a v e W (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Bulldozer Rampage

Interesting, so could use one myself. I remember that, we stilll do private work up there. Beautiful counrty! :mrgreen:


----------

